# 2.0L BBW "CALI" engine camshaft issue



## kdnelson03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just had a lifter stick on '05 MK4 Jetta with a BBW engine and destroyed a cam lobe. Turns out camshafts for the "BBW" are pretty hard to find since it is the only 2.0L engine that has sensor pick ups cast into the end of the camshaft in order for the Variable Cam Timing to work. I could always put a regular cam in but of course the ECU is going to be looking for info from the cam positioning sensor which won't read anything. Called multiple dealers in order to finally find one that could find the part # 06A 109 101E which is the OEM replacement and is a whopping $1200 too. There are no aftermarket cams with the sensor pick ups either. Called techtronics, i'm stuck with OEM. Called a few other VW Tuning shops, no good sugestions. Even got a hold of a place in Riverside, CA called Web Cam Inc that will weld material on to the damaged lobe and grind it back to the correct profile but they can't work this one because the lobes are pressed on instead of cast as a solid piece. Found a factory re-manufactured head with all its parts for $1000. 

This quest for a camshaft has given me quite a headache and just simply finding out information on this stupid Variable Cam Timing really makes me not like VW. I've taken some deep breaths and have maintained faith. 

My main question is to see if anyone has ever changed the ECU from say a "BBW" engine code to a non california emissions one like a "AEG" and put a normal camshaft in with out the variable cam timing? 

Or even if the regular "BBW" ECU won't have much of a fit with a normal sensorless cam?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

Hi, this is no easy question you are asking, and not only you would have to change the ECU but also all sensors which are different between the cars (obviously the cam position sensor is different).

BBW is the weird engine you have that has 3 o2 sensors, the rest of 05 cars have the BEV engine code.

If you ecu ends in PE the equivalent BEV ecu ends in MT
If you ecu ends in RK the equivalent BEV ecu ends in RF
If you ecu ends in PD the equivalent BEV ecu ends in NA
If you ecu ends in RJ the equivalent BEV ecu ends in RE

all 2.0 ECUs > 2001.5 have numbers like 06A 906 032 XX (where XX are the letters I mentioned in the above sentences)

Also you should be advised before buying that changing an ECU in a immo3 car (> 2001.5) requires the login codes which you will probably not have.

So ... I would say that you get the proper cam from a junk jard or ... worse ... the dealership

btw that cam is $991.25 on www.1stvwparts.com WOW

Look at this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4138217-8v-BBW-Cylinder-head&highlight=bbw

I hope I helped a bit


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah the BBW engine is weird, it's got all kinds of things that the BEV doesn't...3 o2 sensors, EGT, variable timing, etc. I think it meets the PZEV emissions tier, while making the same power output as the regular 2.0 engine.

Yes, parts are very hard to get. I recently had to find a catalytic converter for one, and the only option I had was OE from the dealership, all the aftermarkets were for BEV.

To answer your question, it's going to be easier and cheaper in the long run to just replace the cam with the correct part from the dealership. Yes it sucks, but it's gonna be more money and a LOT more headache to convert it the way you're suggesting.


----------



## ciscog77 (Sep 22, 2015)

*bbw ecu to other 2.0 ecu*

Did u ever attempt this? I am currently needing to look for a used bbw cam after a lifter went bad. I Also have to make the special tools needed; But was wondering if I could just swap the ecu and cam from a normal 2.0.


----------

